# Manager cacciatore romantico



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Stavo parcheggiando. Sms di Luca.

_Manager seduto nel tuo ufficio. E' appena arrivato. Fai presto. Non ho il fucile._

Nemmeno il tempo di rispondere ok sono qui con il sonnifero che.
Altro sms
_Sono nel tuo ufficio. Caffè._
Manager ovviamente.

Mi sono subito guardata nello specchietto retrovisore per controllare il _flap flap.
_
Ho qualcosa come 250 mascara e 1000 paia di ciglia finte. Insieme a Chanel 5 sono le mie dipendenze, e stamattina cercavo un mascara super rimpolpante, effetto super ciglia finte con allungante...e cerca. Cerca. Cerca. 
Niente.
Sparito. E nella grotta magica dei mascara non c'era nulla che...
Poi però ho detto.
Posso farlo io.
Ho preso un mascara che non uso, l'ho aperto. Ho preso 2 ciglia finte che ormai sembrano la coda di un gatto spelata. Le ho tagliuzzate. Poi infilate nel tubetto.
Messo una goccia di soluzione salina.Mescolato. Messo.
Uno spettacolo.
Una roba da far invidia ai migliori mascara allunganti e rimpolpanti da 20 euro.

Quindi nello specchietto controllavo che non fosse crollato niente.
No. 
Tutto mummificato perfettamente.

E per Manager. Nessun colpo al cuore. Nessun respiro corto. Nessun ormone impazzito.
Niente.

Era già girato verso la porta quando sono entrata.
-Hai l'udito dei gattacci...- gli ho detto appoggiando borsa. Cellulare. Sigarette. Micro pc. Tubo bacetti perugina. Vibratore rosa sulla scrivania.
-Adoro i gatti e hai un passo inconfondibile quando porti i tacchi. Ultimamente non li porti molto.-
-Ti confesso che odio i tacchi. Li odio profondamente. Non li porto mai fuori dall'ufficio. Anche perchè a Mattia non piacciono quindi...sono bel felice di adeguarmi...Come mai qui?-
Mi sono messa vicina a lui nella sedia dell'ospite e.
Mi ha preso una mano.
Ha guardato le mie unghie lunghe limate assolutamente quadrate.
Con sopra un franch manicure fantasia piuttosto...ecco...in contro tendenza assoluta con quello che sono, piuttosto appariscente.
Viola. Giallo. Bianco. Rosa. E brillantini a manetta.
Ha passato il pollice sopra il mio indice. Poi sul medio. Poi mi ha guardata.
-E' terribile.-
-Non ti piace davvero?-
-No. E su di te stona. Sei fine. Quella è una roba da...-ha sorriso alzando le spalle.
-Ma dai...ho sempre fatto il franch...-
-E' vero ma..molto soft. Che non amo comunque ma era accettabile. Che ti ha detto Mattia?-
-A lui piace molto.-
-A te?-
Mi sono guardata le mani. -In effetti non lo so ancora. A volte si e a volto no. Sei qui per un caffè o scambiarci consigli su un perfetto franch?-
-Posso chiudere la porta?-
-Certo...-

Si è alzato.
Porca troia.
Non me ne ero accorta.
Portava i jeans. Scoloriti. Gli ho fissato il culo ( perchè ha davvero un bel culo!). La schiena grande nascosta da una camicia bianca.
Ha chiuso.
Si è voltato. -Perchè mi guardi così?-
-Perchè fai sesso Manager...come mai in jeans?-
-Sono venuto in moto.-
Ho spalancato gli occhi. -Moto? Hai una moto? Che moto?-
-Honda. Da strada.-
-Però...non sono sensibile al fascino del centauro, mai stata, ma devo ammettere che sapere che vai in moto...boh...è strano.-
-Dai...andiamo a prendere il caffè.-
Mi sono alzata l'ho raggiunto alla porta chiusa.
E di nuovo.L'ha sigillata appoggiandosi contro e...
Baci.
Baci.
Baci.
Baci.





E sti cazzo di baci sempre!
Che palle. Ebbasta!
E la musica romantica. E sta cippa romantica e...
Ho infilato la mano nel suo posto giusto ed è stato come avere aperto una diga.
Un invasione di ormoni proprio.


Ma non cambia.
Siamo sempre a livello di stuzzichini adolescenziali.
L'ho allontanato -Ok. Discorso serio. -
-Dopo Tebe. Vieni qui.-
-No. Subito.-
Si è aggiustato la cravatta. Messo a posto il pipino pieno di vita ( ecco...quante occasioni sprecate...) e ha incrociato le braccia -Ti ascolto.-
-Basta. Basta agguati ormonali in ufficio. Basta. Fai il Manager adulto e pensa che: sesso in qualsiasi forma solo in motel. Fuori da li. Niente. No scusa. Vieni qui solo per stuzzicare e poi te ne vai facendo ancora 100 km?-
Ha riso -Si. Allungo il percorso solo per prendere un caffè con te. Ti mette a disagio la cosa?-
-No ma non capisco...millanti sempre croniche mancanze di tempo per quattro ore in un motel eppure...-
-Non capisci perchè nonostante tu abbia un cervello dai percorsi a dir poco brillanti rimani una donna. E lo dico in maniera assolutamente riverente. Mi piaci molto quando sei così donna. Ed è una parte di te che non si vede spesso...-
-O no...di psicologi sono circondata. Abbi pietà di me...-
-Stai tranquilla...Allora Tebe. Quando ti dico che non ho tempo. E' vero, perchè quando ti dico che ho bisogno di stare con te quattro ore almeno. E' vero. Te lo dico un ultima volta. Non riesco a concepire la sveltina con te. Non ce la faccio. Come non ce la faccio ad organizzarmi per il motel quando sono troppo incazzato. O stressato. Perchè non lo meriti e perchè nel momento in cui voglio dedicarmi a te, il resto deve essere fuori. E se non lo è. Inquina noi. Io lo so che tu ti aspettavi da me altro, qualcosa di più hard e meno...coinvolgente. Ti aspettavi anche forse un finto fedele che sotto sotto. Non è così. Per quanto tu possa rabbrividire quando ti dico che mi ritengo fedele e odio i traditori...nella realtà...io non ti vedo come amante. ti vedo come qualcuna con cui ho un dialogo quasi paritario perchè hai una libertà di pensiero frizzante e la mostri a noi miserrimi umani in maniera naturale. Per cui Principessa. Per tutto questo che ti ho appena detto. Io desidero davvero stare con te. Senza rotture di coglioni di nessun tipo. E stamattina. Semplicemente. Ho seguito la voglia di prendere un caffè con te. Anche se ci siamo visti l'altro giorno.-
-Quindi tu ti stai auto convincendo che, con queste dinamiche, non stai tradendo?-
-No. Sto tradendo. E non ti rispiego tutti i sensi di colpa che ho e le infinite lotte. Ma ho deciso che ne vale il rischio. Perchè non sei la mia amante. Sei qualcosa di diverso che non so come definire. Anzi. Fallo tu. Sei brava con le parole...-
-Non c'è da definire nulla...siamo ben definiti come non coppia. Io non mi racconto storielle per tacitare la coscienza e so esattamente quello che faccio. Ma capisco anche che tu ti debba trovare delle, come dire, scusanti per cedere al mio fascino assassino, quindi...tutto ciò che calma la coscienza è giusto usarlo. Nel mio mondo intendo. Nel tuo probabilmente aumenterà ancora il carico emotivo alla fine.-
Siamo usciti dal mio ufficio. Luca mi ha lanciato un occhiata preoccupata. L'ho tranquillizzato con un sorriso.
Io davanti. Manager dietro (secondo me guardava lui il culo a me questa volta)

Caffè.
Mi ha comprato 3 baci perugina.
Sigaretta. 
Poi.
-Ciao Principessa.-
-Ciao Manager...-


E' ufficiale.
Mi sento dentro una soap opera

Nel frattempo.
Il solito uccellino.
Mi ha informata che Mattia oggi era a pranzo con la facocera.
Non mi ha detto nulla e l'ho appena sentito.
Vediamo stasera se me lo dice o no.

Se non me lo dice non lo picchio. E non lo metto nemmeno in punizione. Lascio andare la cosa.
Perchè non ho nessun motivo per dubitare di lui. E non sono gelosa. E non ho il gene del controllo a prescindere.
ma la cosa più importante del perchè lascio andare.
E perchè sento che mi ama. E questo mi basta alla grande.


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2012)

Non mi azzannare flap flap

Ma x me tu sei presina  di sto qui

Sono cose irrazionali tebe 

Non ne parleresti sempre e ad ogni sua mossa scriverci su così tanto dai
Anzi fosse solo sesso ti sarestis tra scocciata di tutte ste paranoie e filippiche e tempo e stress e lavoro ed elucubrazioni e  pipponi ma che è????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

rosa3;bt3928 ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi azzannare flap flap
> 
> Ma x me tu sei presina  di sto qui
> 
> ...


non sono presa, ma ripeto. Ognuno...però io lo stimo molto e se non scrivo qui quello che succede non posso farlo da nessuna parte.
Tu scrivi nel forum...io nel blog.

Irrazionali cosa?


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

Mangaer è un fottutissimo ipocrita. :condom:


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2012)

Magari sbaglio io ragionavo così ma ero cotta

Io ci leggo questo nella vs storia ma tu sola sai bene tutto

Io scrivo perché ci tenevo fosse stat uan cosa così non credo avrei cercato cofnornti
Me la vivevo e stop

Ma sicuramente siamo diverse tebe
Dico solo che ame non fossi presa sto atteggiamento mi avrebbe frantumato le palle

Anche presa

Che faccia cadere dall’alto sta cosa sti incontri e tu non sei l’amante e su e giù
X me se la canta e se la suonaed è un filo ipocrita e narciso

Però romantico si questo si
Irrazionali che si si può prendere sbandata anche non volendolo


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

rosa3;bt3931 ha detto:
			
		

> Magari sbaglio io ragionavo così ma ero cotta
> 
> Io ci leggo questo nella vs storia ma tu sola sai bene tutto
> 
> ...


per il neretto...è sempre stato così. Anche da prima che diventassimo amanti.
per cui credo sia davvero così, senza implicazioni sentimentali da parte sua.
Perchè da parte mia. va bene così.

Anzi. Meglio così. Meglio questi tempi lunghi, meglio questa dolcezza.

Probabilmente se avessi una storia di sesso e basta come la intendo, in questo periodo che ho di super stress e super preoccupazioni, sarebbe peggio. Troppe energie.
Da qualche giorno la mia percezione di manager è cambiata. Se ne sono accorti credo tutti leggendomi forse dici così perchè non hai letto qualche pagina...


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2012)

Ma no le leggo tebe


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

siccome sono proprio una fottuta moralista sottolinerei anche  la mancanza di serietà nei confronti del lavoro .
oggi i flap flap con le ciglia finte non li reggo proprio .
ti ho in simpatia ma a volte mi sembri barbie dentro ad un fumetto.ma penso che in realtà tu sia molto di più ma chissà perché ritieni che sia irriverente fare la cattiva ragazza
sono atteggiamenti  da 20enni.
e guarda che se mattia non ti dice di lei semplicemente lede l'intimità di coppia, la gelosia non c'entra proprio nulla.
s i c e r i tà.voglia di essere cristallini con chi amiamo


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2012)

Sugli assaggini adolescenziali e poco più. Forse non lo eccita  molto l'idea del Motel .. Quel Motel che tu gli proponi anche stavolta.

Se lui avesse una casa tutta per sé, un secondo appartamento da lui vissuto davvero, una sistemazione _veramente intima_ dove incontrarvi, forse qualcosa cambierebbe. 
In meglio o in peggio, decidi te.

ari


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe perchè hai così paura di ammettere che quest'uomo ti prende e molto e soprattutto di testa. Alla fine di farci sesso te ne frega relativamente.......
Qui l'amore non c'entra nè da parte tua nè da parte sua ma quest'uomo è dentro la tua testa.
Ti ho già detto che mi ritrovo molto in questa cosa. non finirà se non il giorno che uno dei due manderà a fanculo l'altro per una frase sbagliata o non so che altro.
Le sensazione che provi continuerai a provarle ogni volta che penserai a lui anche dopo. Il tuo dire che il suo sedere ti fa sesso, si trasformerà un giorno in un semi tuffo al cuore ripensandoci. Quello che ti dà quest'uomo sono emozioni forti (fa niente se il sesso è o non è all'altezza) e secondo me di quelle sensazioni/emozioni non ci si libera facilmente nemmeno volendo, e comunque è difficile volerlo.

Scusa i pensieri distorti ma non posso fare a meno di immedesimarti e capirti più di quanto tu ti ostini a non fare.


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3934 ha detto:
			
		

> siccome sono proprio una fottuta moralista sottolinerei anche  la mancanza di serietà nei confronti del lavoro .
> oggi i flap flap con le ciglia finte non li reggo proprio .
> ti ho in simpatia ma a volte *mi sembri barbie dentro ad un fumetto.ma penso che in realtà tu sia molto di più ma chissà perché ritieni che sia irriverente fare la cattiva ragazza*
> sono atteggiamenti  da 20enni.
> ...


Min, ho già scritto e detto che io non faccio la cattiva ragazza perchè davvero non mi ci sento e non lo sono.

Mi rendo conto che oggi per te non sia una bella giornata.
Mi dispiace. E sul serio.
E credo anche il mio modo "esageratamente ironico e berbiesco" di oggi ti abbia irritata.
Ripeto lo capisco.

Ma
Insulta la tua intelligenza e la mia ciò che hai scritto in neretto.
Perchè può pensarla qualcuno che mi legge..da quanto...un mese?

Ne abbiamo fatti di discorsi sul forum ma mi rendo conto che è più comodo confrontarsi con la Tebe flap flap facendo finta di non riconoscere l'ironia e il gioco che con l'altra. che si presume io NON avere.


Per favore


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3935 ha detto:
			
		

> Sugli assaggini adolescenziali e poco più. Forse non lo eccita  molto l'idea del Motel .. Quel Motel che tu gli proponi anche stavolta.
> 
> Se lui avesse una casa tutta per sé, un secondo appartamento da lui vissuto davvero, una sistemazione _veramente intima_ dove incontrarvi, forse qualcosa cambierebbe.
> In meglio o in peggio, decidi te.
> ...


L'idea del motel lo azzera.
Infatti aprlava di affittare una appartamento.

Hai centrato una delle sue paranoie....


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

ma se ho detto proprio il contrario...penso che tu sia migliore di come ti descrivi


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3939 ha detto:
			
		

> ma se ho detto proprio il contrario...*penso che tu sia migliore di come ti descrivi*


Io sono anche questa. Senza il vibratore rosa sulla scrivania.
E il mio mascara con le ciglia finte dentro non mi sminuisce.
Perchè quel mascara me lo metto anche quando vado a fare volontariato.
E in mille altre occasioni che per la morale comune mi renderebbe persona degna su tutti i fronti

E non deve essere un pregiudizio. il mio modo di scrivere qui.
O le mie ciglia finte.
O i miei tacchi 12

E se lo è pazienza.

Lo ripeto.
Non mi avrete mai come volete voi.
In senso ironico e in senso reale.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3938 ha detto:
			
		

> L'idea del motel lo azzera.
> Infatti aprlava di affittare una appartamento.
> 
> Hai centrato una delle sue paranoie....


Beh, può anche permetterselo, chissà che non ti faccia una sorpresa prossimamente :sonar:. Vuoi vedere che tutto questo tempo che non ha per il motel lo sta spendendo tra un'Agenzia immobiliare e un'altra per trovare un angoletto tutto per lui (e per voi)


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

vabbè..non è il mascara...
lasciamo stare , tanto la mia è un'opinione della quale puoi fare tranquillamente a meno.
verranno giorni migliori, dai


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3943 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh, può anche permetterselo, chissà che non ti faccia una sorpresa prossimamente :sonar:. Vuoi vedere che tutto questo tempo che non ha per il motel lo sta spendendo tra un'Agenzia immobiliare e un'altra per trovare un angoletto tutto per lui (e per voi)


Oddio...sarebbe un errore tattico gravissimo.
Non farmici pensare...ti prego....

paura...
e li come la spieghi che era una volta soltanto???


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3936 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe perchè hai così paura di ammettere che quest'uomo ti prende e molto e soprattutto di testa. Alla fine di farci sesso te ne frega relativamente.......
> Qui l'amore non c'entra nè da parte tua nè da parte sua ma quest'uomo è dentro la tua testa.
> Ti ho già detto che mi ritrovo molto in questa cosa. non finirà se non il giorno che uno dei due manderà a fanculo l'altro per una frase sbagliata o non so che altro.
> Le sensazione che provi continuerai a provarle ogni volta che penserai a lui anche dopo. Il tuo dire che il suo sedere ti fa sesso, si trasformerà un giorno in un semi tuffo al cuore ripensandoci. Quello che ti dà quest'uomo sono emozioni forti (fa niente se il sesso è o non è all'altezza) e secondo me di quelle sensazioni/emozioni non ci si libera facilmente nemmeno volendo, e comunque è difficile volerlo.
> ...


Quotone! :up:


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2012)

quotone x farfalla:up:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3945 ha detto:
			
		

> Oddio...sarebbe un errore tattico gravissimo.
> Non farmici pensare...ti prego....
> 
> paura...
> e li come la spieghi che era una volta soltanto???


una volta dove? cosa? Sento che dovrei rileggermi qualcosa ma ora sto uscendo
con più calma faccio rewind e ti dico :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3944 ha detto:
			
		

> vabbè..non è il mascara...
> lasciamo stare , tanto la mia è un'opinione della quale puoi fare tranquillamente a meno.
> verranno giorni migliori, dai


Lo so che non è il mascara Min..ma il flap flap è il simbolo.
La tua non è un opinione di cui voglio fare a meno, perchè se non ti sei accorta  della "stima" che lentamente è cresciuta nei tuo confronti allora...

Cristo.
Ma sei ottusa!:incazzato:

Riassumendo all'estremo.
Per una mia precisa scelta qui Tebe è così.
Nel forum Tebe è anche in un altro modo.
E nella vita è tutto.
Anche quella che qui, per una mia precisa scelta, non appare.
Ma credo si intuisca.

Quindi mi hai fatto partire l'embolo e mi è crollato il rimmel per il nervoso.


E non ho le ciglia finte di ricambio,maledizione


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2012)

Ho la sensazione con Tebe di vederla camminare su un sentiero e di essere alla fine di questo ad aspettarla. Come se fossi tornata indietro e stessi rivivendo tutto ma sapendo cose che lei non sa, non vede, non ammette di sapere e vedere. 
Scusa Tebe non è presunzione, siamo così lontane e diverse in tutto, condivido un decimo delle cose che scrivi eppure leggere il tuo blog mi fa bene...


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3948 ha detto:
			
		

> una volta dove? cosa? Sento che dovrei rileggermi qualcosa ma ora sto uscendo
> con più calma faccio rewind e ti dico :singleeye:


No no...un giorno gli ho detto che se venisse beccato...di dire che è successo una sola volta. Punto.

Cominciamo a pararci il culo:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3950 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho la sensazione con Tebe di vederla camminare su un sentiero e di essere alla fine di questo ad aspettarla. Come se fossi tornata indietro e stessi rivivendo tutto ma sapendo cose che lei non sa, non vede, non ammette di sapere e vedere.
> Scusa Tebe non è presunzione, siamo così lontane e diverse in tutto, condivido un decimo delle cose che scrivi *eppure leggere il tuo blog mi fa bene..*.


E questo è un grosso complimento per me.

per il sentiero...hemmm....l'importante che non ci sia anche Eliade....:scared:


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3950 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho la sensazione con Tebe di vederla camminare su un sentiero e di essere alla fine di questo ad aspettarla. Come se fossi tornata indietro e stessi rivivendo tutto ma sapendo cose che lei non sa, non vede, non ammette di sapere e vedere.
> Scusa Tebe non è presunzione, siamo così lontane e diverse in tutto, condivido un decimo delle cose che scrivi* eppure leggere il tuo blog mi fa bene..*.


Perché vedi il prosieguo della tua storia?


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3952 ha detto:
			
		

> E questo è un grosso complimento per me.
> 
> per il sentiero...hemmm....l'importante che non ci sia anche Eliade....:scared:


Ma che vorresti dire?? 
Io ti accompagno lungo tutto il tragitto! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3951 ha detto:
			
		

> No no...un giorno gli ho detto che se venisse beccato...di dire che è successo una sola volta. Punto.
> 
> Cominciamo a pararci il culo:carneval:


Se lei è intelligente...è la peggior cosa possa fare, non gli crederà mai!


Oddio...visto il soggetto, potrebbe anche essere però! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3955 ha detto:
			
		

> Se lei è intelligente...è la peggior cosa possa fare, non gli crederà mai!
> 
> 
> Oddio...*visto il soggetto, potrebbe anche essere però!* :rotfl:


Infatti io punto su quello!!!!!

chiamami scema.


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3954 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che vorresti dire??
> *Io ti accompagno lungo tutto il tragitto*! :carneval:


O cazzo....


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3957 ha detto:
			
		

> O cazzo....


Sei fottuta! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3956 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti io punto su quello!!!!!
> 
> chiamami scema.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Salomè (29 Giugno 2012)

Quest'atteggiamento di Manager finirà per farti apprezzare ancora di più mattia!
Non sopporto tutti sti giri di parole sulla sveltina, sulla visione romantica che ha di te eccetera. E poi ci sono sveltine e sveltine, cavolo! :incazzato: se ti ci vogliono 4 ore per issare la randa non c'è bisogno di romanzare tutta la situazione :incazzato:

Suggerisco un giro su Raggio di Sole :condom:


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Salomè;bt3960 ha detto:
			
		

> Quest'atteggiamento di Manager finirà per farti apprezzare ancora di più mattia!
> Non sopporto tutti sti giri di parole sulla sveltina, sulla visione romantica che ha di te eccetera. E poi ci sono sveltine e sveltine, cavolo! :incazzato: se ti ci vogliono 4 ore per issare la randa non c'è bisogno di romanzare tutta la situazione :incazzato:
> 
> Suggerisco un giro su Raggio di Sole :condom:


Issare...la...RANDA?
:risata::risata::risata::risata:

Oddio mi sono rovesciata!!!!!!!


Anche io mi suggerisco un giro su raggio di sole, ma non si può....
Conosce Mattia...non potrei....

Che palle....
Ancora oggi mi ha chiesto se una sera vado con lui a "vivere"


che stress


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3951 ha detto:
			
		

> No no...un giorno gli ho detto che se venisse beccato...di dire che è successo una sola volta. Punto.
> 
> Cominciamo a pararci il culo:carneval:


Beh, gentile tu a consigliarlo, ottimista lui a credere che se mai venisse beccato in un pied-à-terre potrebbe cavarsela con un "Ma è successo solo una volta..." 
Oppure ha studiato tutto nei dettagli, in modo da essere _non sgamabile _:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3953 ha detto:
			
		

> Perché vedi il prosieguo della tua storia?


perchè rivivo quelle emozioni. Perchê capisco cosa sente ( o ho la presunzione di capirlo). Non puó essere il proseguo della mia, la mia sta proseguendo su binari diversi, sentimenti diversi e credo non si chiuderá mai come probabilmente sará quella di tebe. Quando si é sonceri come lo sono loro due potranno amche chiudere ma non avranno mulla da rinfacciarsi e le emozioni resteranno per questo.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2012)

Comunque... su Mattia. 

Un'ipotesi molto campata in aria, magari, però: Sulla tempistica con cui lui ha deciso di rivedere questa facocera.

Solo ultimamente si sta verificando che lui abbia dei (seppur minimi) contatti con lei... Quando per mesi - credo anni - non si erano visti e sentiti mi pare.

E tu non è da moltissimo che hai questo rapporto con Manager.

Non è che Mattia _senta_ qualcosa? Che se anche non ha le prove di niente, abbia percepito che un Manager o un semplice Colleague o vattelapesca chi altro possa aver spezzato l'esclusività tra voi due? 

E quindi lui potrebbe reagire così, "rispolverando" la facocera (per ingelosirti) e dandoti, nel contempo, segnali di maggiore passione, attrazione, per non farti rimpiangere nessun maschio alfa o pseudoalfa suo rivale?

E' un ragionamento così assurdo il mio?


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3966 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque... su Mattia.
> 
> Un'ipotesi molto campata in aria, magari, però: Sulla tempistica con cui lui ha deciso di rivedere questa facocera.
> 
> ...


secondo me non è assurdo.


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3965 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè rivivo quelle emozioni. Perchê capisco cosa sente ( o ho la presunzione di capirlo). Non puó essere il proseguo della mia, la mia sta proseguendo su binari diversi, sentimenti diversi e credo non si chiuderá mai come probabilmente sará quella di tebe.* Quando si é sonceri come lo sono loro *due potranno amche chiudere ma non avranno mulla da rinfacciarsi e le emozioni resteranno per questo.


Mah, io credo che manager se la stia cantando alla grande.


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3967 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me non è assurdo.


No no ragazze.
mattia e lei lavorano insieme. Si vedono tutti i giorni da sempre Ed erano alla mensa aziendale.

Che lui senta qualcosa è indubbio, perchè si conoscono da molti anni. Erano amici.

Ciò non toglie che lei ora è senza compagno perchè si sono lasciat ed è di nuovo in attacco Mattia.
Ultimamente lei lo placca spesso.

va beh.
le mie antenne non vibrano.

Al limite li ucciso entrambi


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

... rapporto *quasi paritario...:bleah:*


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4018 ha detto:
			
		

> ... rapporto *quasi paritario...:bleah:*


ahahahahah!!
No..parlava del lavoro. Quasi paritario ad esperienza su alcune cose.

Mi sono resa conto adesso che poteva essere interpretato male, vista la simpatia che incute manager :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

